# Puppies xmas costume



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

So we have our christmas party tomorrow at the my OB class and as tradition dictates its a fancy dress costume. This is the one that we have just finished for my little pup:biggrin:




























I will post some more after their party


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

If I were you I'd hide all the sharp knives and keep one eye open when you go to bed tonight! 
Cute pic's, bet he'll be a riot at the party!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So cute! I know she'll be a hit at the party! :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah yes, the rare Bumbleweiler making his annual holiday appearance :wink:

Very cute!


----------

